
With Torrent Sites Facing the Heat, Pirates Get Creative With Google Drive - animeseinfeld
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/features/creative-ways-pirates-use-google-drive-google-maps-to-torrent-movies-1745774
======
crtasm
"Burden of proof is on us all the way"

And so it should be. With organisations able to send thousands of DMCA
takedown notices and incur no penalties if many are clearly lies, the amount
of proof required should increase.

------
amelius
> ... the (Youtube) videos are simply uploaded as unlisted, so they don't turn
> up in search results. The links to these videos are then shared as Google
> Drive links through discussion forums and other channels so it's difficult
> for the content owners to find the videos and get them taken down.

Why not share the Youtube links directly then? I see no need to use Drive.

~~~
angersock
Presumably to impede automated crawling.

~~~
izzydata
It's not like google can't crawl their own unlisted links on YouTube and
google docs. I suppose google is the one that cares though.

~~~
walterstucco
They can't if the forum is password protected or URL is "decomposed" in
different pieces that you have to recompose

Same thing exists for mega URLs

There are subreddits like megalinks and drivelinks for sharing

------
ethbro
If you allow encrypted content and an easy to use, internet accessible storage
service, how is this not your inevitable future?

------
ramshanker
Now commercial software cracks are just password protected .rar files stored
in the google drive and nicely explained how-to-install in random forum/blogs.
Google can't scan the cracks because it's password protected. Sometimes
passwords are even shown as pictures. Just amazing to realize, technology
always has dual use.

------
Pica_soO
Im actually still wondering, why pirates dont use source control hosting for
file distribution. After all you need is a repository of binary.files and a
plausible reason for popularity.

------
kyle-rb
One thing I've also seen recently is pirated content being hosted on
.blogspot.com urls.

